# Inline Frames Aktivieren?



## Julien (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen..

Ich habe mir vor ner halben Stunde eine HP-Vorlage vom Netz geholt.. und habe sie ganz normal entpackt. Dann wollte ich die Site mit Dreamweaver bearbeiten.. doch wenn ich sie in dem Proggi öffne sagt der mir folgendes:

"Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an."

ich brauche dringend eine Lösung...

(Ich habe Windows 2000 Servicepack 3, Sowie IExplorer 6 alle neuesten Treiber und Updates..)


Danke für Eure Hilfe!


grüsse aus der suisse


----------



## Julien (12. Februar 2004)

hier noch ein Screenshot zu meinem Problem:


----------



## Julien (12. Februar 2004)

Ist mir sehr wichtig das ich dieses Problem lösen kann.....


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2004)

Es wäre sehr wichtig, etwas Code zu sehen-- aus einer Grafik lässt sich rein garnix schlussfolgern. Hast du das schon mal mit dem IE geöffnet

Wenn ja... siehst du da auch nix, und wenn du da auch nichts siehst... siehst du sonst <iframe>'s...auf anderen Seiten?


----------



## Julien (13. Februar 2004)

Also das hier ist der Code der Site:


<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>.: Eure Seiten Titel :.</TITLE>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="deinecssdatei.css">
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript" SRC="js.js"></SCRIPT>
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0 ONLOAD="preloadImages();">
<TABLE WIDTH=790 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 height="598">
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=7 height="94">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_01.gif" WIDTH=790 HEIGHT=94 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="94">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=94 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=5 height="20">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_02.gif" WIDTH=534 HEIGHT=20 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3 height="33">
			<A HREF="#"
				ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('design001_Post', 'images/design001_Post-over.gif'); return true;"
				ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('design001_Post', 'images/design001_Post.gif'); return true;">
				<IMG NAME="design001_Post" SRC="images/design001_Post.gif" WIDTH=33 HEIGHT=33 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=6 height="113">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_04.gif" WIDTH=223 HEIGHT=113 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="20">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=20 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=3 height="7">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_05.gif" WIDTH=481 HEIGHT=7 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3 height="33">
			<A HREF="#"
				ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('design001_Contact', 'images/design001_Contact-over.gif'); return true;"
				ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('design001_Contact', 'images/design001_Contact.gif'); return true;">
				<IMG NAME="design001_Contact" SRC="images/design001_Contact.gif" WIDTH=33 HEIGHT=33 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=5 height="93">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_07.gif" WIDTH=20 HEIGHT=93 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="7">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=7 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=4 height="86">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_08.gif" WIDTH=423 HEIGHT=86 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3 height="33">
			<A HREF="#"
				ONMOUSEOVER="changeImages('design001_Impressum', 'images/design001_Impressum-over.gif'); return true;"
				ONMOUSEOUT="changeImages('design001_Impressum', 'images/design001_Impressum.gif'); return true;">
				<IMG NAME="design001_Impressum" SRC="images/design001_Impressum.gif" WIDTH=33 HEIGHT=33 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=4 height="86">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_10.gif" WIDTH=25 HEIGHT=86 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="6">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=6 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3 height="80">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_11.gif" WIDTH=33 HEIGHT=80 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="20">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=20 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2 height="60">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_12.gif" WIDTH=33 HEIGHT=60 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="7">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=7 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD height="53">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_13.gif" WIDTH=33 HEIGHT=53 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="53">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=53 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=7 background="images/design001_14.gif" height="19">&nbsp;
			</TD>
		<TD height="19">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=21 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=7 height="9">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_15.gif" WIDTH=790 HEIGHT=9 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="9">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=9 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=7 height="315" background="images/design001_16.gif">
			<p align="center">
            <iframe name="_home" width="780" height="308" style="padding-top: 1" border="0" frameborder="0" src="eurestartseite.html">
            Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.</iframe>
            <a href="#" style="position: absolute; float: left; left: 11; top: 213">
            home</a>
            <a href="#" style="position: absolute; float: left; left: 74; top: 213">
            gästebuch</a>
            <a href="#" style="position: absolute; float: left; left: 177; top: 213">
            link3</a>
            <a href="#" style="position: absolute; float: left; left: 270; top: 213">
            link4</a>
            <a href="#" style="position: absolute; float: left; left: 360; top: 213">
            link5</a>
            <a href="#" style="position: absolute; float: left; left: 450; top: 213">
            link6</a>
            <a href="#" style="position: absolute; float: left; left: 543; top: 213; width:29; height:19">
            link7</a></TD>
		<TD height="315">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=315 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=7 height="48">
			<IMG SRC="images/design001_17.gif" WIDTH=790 HEIGHT=48 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD height="48">
			<IMG SRC="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=48 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE>

mit dem Internet Explorer kriege ich die Site auf, aber es stellt einige Sachen falsch dar.. und wenn ich es mit Firworks versuche heisst es, dass es Fehler im Code hat..


----------



## cadoc (13. Februar 2004)

hi

Hm eins mal gleich vorweg: dein Problem ist eigentlich gar kein Problem.  

Also mal zur Erklärung wenn du eine Webseite zum bearbeiten in einen
HTML-Editor lädst, werden die iFrames nicht angezeigt, das ist immer so
(zumindest bei Frontpage & co), weils ja eine 2. HTML-Seite ist, die in einem
festgelegten Bereich (iFrame) auf der Hauptseite angezeigt wird. Du mußt
die Seite die im iFrame angezeigt werden soll, einzeln bearbeiten.


```
<iframe name="_home" width="780" height="308" style="padding-top: 1" border="0" frameborder="0" src="eurestartseite.html">
Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.</iframe>
```

Dieser Code-Schnipsel ist der iFrame aus deiner HP-Vorlage, da steht auch
die Fehlermeldung drin, die im Dreamweaver (DW) angezeigt wird. Du müßtest
jetzt nur noch die Seite "eurestartseite.html" in DW laden und bearbeiten.


----------



## Julien (13. Februar 2004)

das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.. heisst das, dass ich beide Seiten. in meinem Fall also.. design001.html und "eureeigenestartseite" bzw bei mir index.html mir Dreamweaver aufmachen soll? Das habe ich jetzt gemacht, aber die Meldung ist immer noch vorhanden..


----------



## Julien (13. Februar 2004)

Problem gelöst....


danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Februar 2004)

Die "Meldung" wird ja nur angezeigt WENN der Browser keine IFrames versteht - analog zu einen <noframes> Bereich im "echten" Frameset


----------

